# Sikes 2/28



## amberj (Oct 1, 2007)

Decided to go fishing out at Sikes today...Fished until 1215 and called it a day...Was using fiddler crabs and didnt get the first hit what so ever...guy next to me caught a really nice black drum...


----------



## -- Saints Domination -- (Jun 24, 2008)

I was out there a little later. No luck at all.


----------



## Jhoe (May 4, 2009)

Yep yep. been out of town for awhile. I'm back now and just targeted sheepies for the first time. not one sheephead bite but I stuck to my trusty pylon and pulled this bad boy up.

A big shout out to Amberj. if he wasn't there with the net then there is no way I'd be eating this fella tonight.

Caught on a fiddler crab bumping against the bottom of a pylon every few seconds during a pretty strong tide.


----------

